# First Cat



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

We called in this nice Tom cat on Saturday. My buddy and I went out to his deer blind about a half mile into the cedar swamps of Hubbard Lake. Started our calling sequence and within 5 minutes my buddy saw a flash down his right shooting lane. I got the gun up on the next lane and he cruised through on a mission. I moved over to the next lane and he came out about 3 minutes later. 70 yard shot. Very surprised he went about 30 yards. Thought the .223 would have dropped him with a solid shoulder shot. I was pumped. Only had a deer scale. Came in around 30-35 lbs. Very excited! I’m going to get a full body mount.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats on a nice cat!!!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

That's awesome, congrats! 

I hope they open the season up more at some point. The unit I'm fortunate enough to hunt has only been open for a 10 day season the past 2 years and we have only been able to try it one day last year and 2 days this year.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice work, that's a beautiful cat!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Awesome cat! First one is very memorable IMO one of the toughest critters in our state to kill


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! Great cat. Congrats


----------



## martemucci (Nov 18, 2012)

Just tried it this year along with trapping. I have tried calling Coyote but not cats. Same call? Very beautiful cat and kill. congratulations.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a good one!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet Cat, Congrats.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Got my cat back from Deep Woods in Hubbard Lake. They did an awesome job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Looks amazing. Congrats


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ginweed said:


> We called in this nice Tom cat on Saturday. My buddy and I went out to his deer blind about a half mile into the cedar swamps of Hubbard Lake. Started our calling sequence and within 5 minutes my buddy saw a flash down his right shooting lane. I got the gun up on the next lane and he cruised through on a mission. I moved over to the next lane and he came out about 3 minutes later. 70 yard shot. Very surprised he went about 30 yards. Thought the .223 would have dropped him with a solid shoulder shot. I was pumped. Only had a deer scale. Came in around 30-35 lbs. Very excited! I’m going to get a full body mount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



That is awesome. I just leased a property in Harrisville and i was told by the landowner that there are some bobcats on the property. Have bear on camera so far but no cats. Id love to get one of those.


----------

